# Trail Ride (Pics)



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

The open area where I sometimes let my girl canter for a bit. It looks kinda rough, but the trail is very clear cut and is fairly wide.









On top of the second powerline looking down. Looks awesome, doesn't it?









A while after we get out of the trails... taking a break alongside the road on the way to my friends.









After I went to my friends house and she came with us... another powerline trail that we went over.









At the top of the powerline trail looking down and taking a breather. It's pretty darned steep.









Taking another breather... Check out that drop-off... it gets very steep right there.









Pausing before taking the plunge...









Going back over the mountain backwards... I was riding, my friend decided to lead her horse.









Taking a break once we got over the mountain... both the horses were very tired and sweaty...









Back home... look at how sweaty she was... I'd say she got a great work-out.

And, of course, Dakota has to get in somehow... He was hanging over the fence begging to get fed too, and I couldn't resist snapping some shots of his 'feed me I'm starving' look.
















He did get a few handfuls of feed, so his 'look' didn't go to waste.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

In case the pics don't work, here's the links...


http://www.horseforum.com/members/3560/album/random-335/q-2333.jpg
Before we left for our ride...

http://www.horseforum.com/members/3560/album/random-335/q-1-2334.jpg
The first powerline trail just a few yards away from my house.

http://www.horseforum.com/members/3560/album/random-335/q-2-2335.jpg
One of the trails at ''Grandma'' Sula's.

http://www.horseforum.com/members/3560/album/random-335/q-3-2336.jpg
Still on the trails at ''Grandma'' Sula's...

http://www.horseforum.com/members/3560/album/random-335/q-4-2337.jpg
Nearing my great uncles' ten acres at the back of ''Grandma'' Sula's land.

http://www.horseforum.com/members/3560/album/random-335/q-5-2338.jpg
Back on my greant uncles' ten acres...

http://www.horseforum.com/members/3560/album/random-335/q-6-2339.jpg
An old cabin on my great uncles' land... I remember camping back here with my cousins and favorite great uncle when I was a kid.

http://www.horseforum.com/members/3560/album/random-335/q-7-2340.jpg
Headed right for the trail that goes over the mountain.

http://www.horseforum.com/members/3560/album/random-335/q-8-2341.jpg
Starting up the mountain...

http://www.horseforum.com/members/3560/album/random-335/q-9-2342.jpg
Halfway up the trail...

http://www.horseforum.com/members/3560/album/random-335/q-10-2343.jpg
Looking around before we start down...

http://www.horseforum.com/members/3560/album/random-335/q-11-2344.jpg
Going down.

http://www.horseforum.com/members/3560/album/random-335/q-12-2345.jpg
The open area where I sometimes let my girl canter for a bit. It looks kinda rough, but the trail is very clear cut and is fairly wide.

http://www.horseforum.com/members/3560/album/random-335/q-13-2346.jpg
On top of the second powerline looking down. Looks awesome, doesn't it?

http://www.horseforum.com/members/3560/album/random-335/q-14-2347.jpg
A while after we get out of the trails... taking a break alongside the road on the way to my friends.

http://www.horseforum.com/members/3560/album/random-335/q-15-2348.jpg
After I went to my friends house and she came with us... another powerline trail that we went over.

http://www.horseforum.com/members/3560/album/random-335/q-16-2349.jpg
At the top of the powerline trail looking down and taking a breather. It's pretty darned steep.

http://www.horseforum.com/members/3560/album/random-335/q-17-2350.jpg
Taking another breather... Check out that drop-off... it gets very steep right there.

http://www.horseforum.com/members/3560/album/random-335/q-18-2351.jpg
Pausing before taking the plunge...

http://www.horseforum.com/members/3560/album/random-335/q-19-2352.jpg
Going back over the mountain backwards... I was riding, my friend decided to lead her horse.

http://www.horseforum.com/members/3560/album/random-335/q-20-2353.jpg
Taking a break once we got over the mountain... both the horses were very tired and sweaty...

http://www.horseforum.com/members/3560/album/random-335/q-21-2354.jpg
Back home... look at how sweaty she was... I'd say she got a great work-out.


And, of course, Dakota has to get in somehow... He was hanging over the fence begging to get fed too, and I couldn't resist snapping some shots of his 'feed me I'm starving' look.
http://www.horseforum.com/members/3560/album/random-335/p-3-2332.jpg
http://www.horseforum.com/members/3560/album/random-335/p-2-2331.jpg
He did get a few handfuls of feed, so his 'look' didn't go to waste.


----------

